# What is lifespan on printed decal without lamination?



## Projec (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a Roland VersaStudio BN20. I'm printing on Glossy Calendared Vinyl. I am NOT laminating these decals. My question is, how long would it take before the ink starts to fade on these printed decals if there were placed on the outside of a car like a normal decal? I understand weather, locations, etc affects the lifespan, but in general? I was told 2 years by roland but was told 6 months by a local dealer. Please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## rturner381 (Mar 9, 2012)

Projec said:


> I have a Roland VersaStudio BN20. I'm printing on Glossy Calendared Vinyl. I am NOT laminating these decals. My question is, how long would it take before the ink starts to fade on these printed decals if there were placed on the outside of a car like a normal decal? I understand weather, locations, etc affects the lifespan, but in general? I was told 2 years by roland but was told 6 months by a local dealer. Please let me know. Thank you.


I would go with the local dealer "interpretation" because they know the weather conditions. Vehicle graphics (without lamination) are difficult to measure durability because of vehicle care, road grit, etc.

There are a variety of top coat/laminates that could be used to provide that extra layer of protection at a very nominal cost per decal.


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

An un-laminated decal could last quite a while. Two years and it could look fine still. But, I would only do temporary type decals un-laminated on a vehicle. Bumper sticker, promotional type smaller decals. If you are lettering up a truck or van with graphics for business, you should laminate them for abrasion and UV protection. It's a more professional job in that situation. If however you were putting graphics on a storefront window, you really don't need any lamination and it will last a very long time.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Unlaminated decals should last 3 to 5 years depending on location and the application. I do not warranty anything on a vehicle for more than 1 year and in extreme UV regions (TX, AZ, NM etc.) I would go 6 months to a year.


----------



## stitchnstuff96 (May 31, 2012)

rturner381 said:


> There are a variety of top coat/laminates that could be used to provide that extra layer of protection at a very nominal cost per decal.


 Old post, I know... would you point me in the right direction to find the top coats you are recommending? Thanks in advance!


----------

